# Masterflux AC installed but having issues



## golfelectric (May 24, 2012)

Followup for more information. I am using the Sierra 06-0982Y3 Compressor and the 025F140-03 Controller. Controller is rated for 120-400V. Diode is rated for 600V 50A.
Thanks


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

What is the 12v doing when the compressor cuts out any noise on control lines?


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

I had the same issue. It's noise on the controllers logic board. Here's the fix, not sure why the big thumbnail, sorry:


----------



## golfelectric (May 24, 2012)

Answer to first question, the only 12v connection is the line for the relay to trigger the controller on with pack voltage. I even isolated that with an external power source.
To HPEVS, is it that simple?!?! We were trying to put massive amounts of inductors and capacitors to equal out the non existent spikes.
What is your voltage and controller set up?
Thanks


----------



## golfelectric (May 24, 2012)

Sorry, is there a suggested voltage rating for the capacitor?
Thanks again


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

golfelectric said:


> Answer to first question, the only 12v connection is the line for the relay to trigger the controller on with pack voltage. I even isolated that with an external power source.
> To HPEVS, is it that simple?!?! We were trying to put massive amounts of inductors and capacitors to equal out the non existent spikes.
> What is your voltage and controller set up?
> Thanks


 This is in our Corvette which is running 144 volt nominal system, but the issue can be with any voltage system. And Yes, it was that simple. I have a direct contact at Masterflux and he forwarded this to me when we had the same issue you are describing, we added the cap and it just worked.


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

golfelectric said:


> Sorry, is there a suggested voltage rating for the capacitor?
> Thanks again


 Sorry, missed the other post. There is going to be very low voltage at this point in the circuit, less than 5 volts. Most .1ufd caps are going to be rated at least 50 volts, that will work. Probably get one at Radio Shack if you don't happen to have one lying around. Also, non polarized.


----------



## golfelectric (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Brian! I'll give it a try tomorrow when it dries out a little here. 
Saw the Jetta you guys did. Here is the page for my car. I need to update with new shots and specs, but close to what's there.
http://www.evalbum.com/2485
Thanks again


----------



## golfelectric (May 24, 2012)

A big thank you to you Brian!
Put in the cap and the unit works just fine!
I looked and looked on the forums for info and couldn't find much of anything. I had the electric blue unit and it couldn't really handle the Texas heat. It was half the price of the Masterflux, and not really worth the price. 
The masterflux was easy to install and cools down quickly. Not cheap, but when it comes to staying cool during a commute, it is well worth it! Now my kids will actually ride with me!


----------



## acarstensen (Sep 4, 2012)

I am glad this worked out for you. If you have any more questions or issues, please feel free to contact me or Masterflux directly.

Thanks for using our products.

http://www.masterflux.com/company/contact.php


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

golfelectric said:


> A big thank you to you Brian!
> Put in the cap and the unit works just fine!
> I looked and looked on the forums for info and couldn't find much of anything. I had the electric blue unit and it couldn't really handle the Texas heat. It was half the price of the Masterflux, and not really worth the price.
> The masterflux was easy to install and cools down quickly. Not cheap, but when it comes to staying cool during a commute, it is well worth it! Now my kids will actually ride with me!



Glad to help, they are great units.

Brian


----------



## golfelectric (May 24, 2012)

I appreciate the help with the issue, but I sent a request to Masterflux and received no reply. I also talked with the guys at Revolt Electric in Austin and they had no fix for this issue. If this is such a simple fix for your product, why is there not more information available to end users? There is very little info online about installation or maintenance anywhere! I know you guys work with installers, but this product is really made for the DIY market and you guys are missing a great opportunity in todays EV movement.
If you look on line most of the guys talk about how expensive the unit is but no one knows why. There are hundreds of folks with the need for good AC units in their cars and this is like a secret solution. 
I know as a company goes it is best to focus on big clients or bulk sales, but you guys are missing an engaged and knowledgeable base of DIY EV drivers that would like to know what their options are. A few conversion shops doing installs around the country is not going to change your sales numbers. Some grassroots marketing would really change the landscape in this market. Hey, people are foolish enough to buy an ice chest with fans and carry around 50 pounds of ice in the back seat, I think there is a need.
Get yourselves out to the local EV clubs and do some events at EVVCON. If you can get Jack on your side, which I think he has used your unit, there is some great potential. 
I will enjoy the cool air, but so many more could be on board.
Thanks


----------

